# Best TF2 Loadouts



## Keenan

I'm currently trying to get stranges for all of my classes (I'm already pretty far. My Backpack) and I want to know which loadout is the best for each class. My soldier class is already complete (Liberty Launcher, Shotgun and Equilizer) and I want to complete the The Croc-o-Style Kit for sniper, but besides those, I'd love some suggestions.


----------



## TheFarmboy

For the Medic, I do well with the Overdose/Medigun/Vita-Saw. The Ubersaw with any Medic loadout sounds good.


----------



## Jas0n

Regular sniper rifle / Jarate / Bushwacka is probably the best set for Sniper. The line blurs a lot for other classes though, particularly something like Spy, not much of a "best loadout".


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Regular sniper rifle / Jarate / Bushwacka is probably the best set for Sniper. The line blurs a lot for other classes though, particularly something like Spy, not much of a "best loadout".



I'm mainly looking for loadouts for the sniper and pyro. Is the default sniper rifle better than the bazzar bargin and is the backburner better, or the degreaser? I try and go for the loadouts that go together, but if one weapons is better than another, even if it's not part of a set, I'll take it.


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> I'm mainly looking for loadouts for the sniper and pyro. Is the default sniper rifle better than the bazzar bargin and is the backburner better, or the degreaser? I try and go for the loadouts that go together, but if one weapons is better than another, even if it's not part of a set, I'll take it.



Bazaar Bargain is HORRIBLE, unless of course you're using aimbot or not human.

Backburner is average, though degreaser beats it any day if you get good with it. Degreaser + Flare Gun + Axetinguisher is a great combo but takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Bazaar Bargain is HORRIBLE, unless of course you're using aimbot or not human.
> 
> Backburner is average, though degreaser beats it any day if you get good with it. Degreaser + Flare Gun + Axetinguisher is a great combo but takes a lot of practice.


This surprises me. Although the base charge is decreased with the Bazaar Bargain, it quickly goes up with every hit. Is it just not as damaging or something?
Also, the degreaser beats the backburner, even though it has 100% crits from behind? Also, if I did get the degreaser, do you reccommend the axetinguisher over the melee weapon that is part of the set?
(Note: I'm not contradicting you, just clarifying.)


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> This surprises me. Although the base charge is decreased with the Bazaar Bargain, it quickly goes up with every hit. Is it just not as damaging or something?
> Also, the degreaser beats the backburner, even though it has 100% crits from behind? Also, if I did get the degreaser, do you reccommend the axetinguisher over the melee weapon that is part of the set?
> (Note: I'm not contradicting you, just clarifying.)



Bazaar Bargain charge goes up with every hit to the _head_ and if you miss a head shot, the charge gets reset.

The problem with the backburner is that you need to get behind people to begin with, you're not a Spy so that can be difficult. Even when you do get behind people, if they're being hit from behind they quickly turn around anyway. Plus there's the issue of hitboxes, sometimes not registering that you're behind, or because you're slightly off from the target. Not to mention you're giving up airblasting, the single greatest tool a pyro has.

With the degreaser, you can quickly set somebody alight, airblast them up into the air, quickswitch to either the Flare Gun or Axetinguisher and insta-kill them.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Bazaar Bargain charge goes up with every hit to the _head_ and if you miss a head shot, the charge gets reset.
> 
> The problem with the backburner is that you need to get behind people to begin with, you're not a Spy so that can be difficult. Even when you do get behind people, if they're being hit from behind they quickly turn around anyway. Plus there's the issue of hitboxes, sometimes not registering that you're behind, or because you're slightly off from the target. Not to mention you're giving up airblasting, the single greatest tool a pyro has.
> 
> With the degreaser, you can quickly set somebody alight, airblast them up into the air, quickswitch to either the Flare Gun or Axetinguisher and insta-kill them.


Sounds good, I'll work on getting those stranges. Any opinions on loadouts for other classes like scout or heavy?

Edit: Just got myself a strange sniper rifle, degreaser (still kept my strange backburner, just in case) and a strange ambassador as well. Is that the best spy gun, or is there a better one?


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> Sounds good, I'll work on getting those stranges. Any opinions on loadouts for other classes like scout or heavy?
> 
> Edit: Just got myself a strange sniper rifle, degreaser (still kept my strange backburner, just in case) and a strange ambassador as well. Is that the best spy gun, or is there a better one?



Unsure of heavy, my least played class. As for Scout, there's quite are few that are good. I wouldn't say Force-A-Nature or Soda Popper are really good, but Shortstop and normal Scattergun are pretty equal, just differently playstyles. All the secondary and melee weapons have their uses in different situations, too.

Spy has completely blurred lines, I wouldn't say there's a best for any slot. Normal revolver is all around awesome. Ambassador can destroy if you get good at aiming. L'etranger is amazing with the set, and a great way to snipe some people and build up cloak. Enforcer is all around awesome, but you have to be careful where you use it. Diamondback is the only one I'd recommend not using.

As for Spy Knives, again all of them are good in different situations. Big Earner slightly less useful, but still has its uses.
All the Spy watches are great too, none of them are bad.


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Unsure of heavy, my least played class. As for Scout, there's quite are few that are good. I wouldn't say Force-A-Nature or Soda Popper are really good, but Shortstop and normal Scattergun are pretty equal, just differently playstyles. All the secondary and melee weapons have their uses in different situations, too.
> 
> Spy has completely blurred lines, I wouldn't say there's a best for any slot. Normal revolver is all around awesome. Ambassador can destroy if you get good at aiming. L'etranger is amazing with the set, and a great way to snipe some people and build up cloak. Enforcer is all around awesome, but you have to be careful where you use it. Diamondback is the only one I'd recommend not using.
> 
> As for Spy Knives, again all of them are good in different situations. Big Earner slightly less useful, but still has its uses.
> All the Spy watches are great too, none of them are bad.


Thanks a ton for your advice. If you have any more, I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

If you're curious with Heavy, I suggest the regular minigun, the Sandvich, and the Gloves of Running Urgently. This loadout worked better back when you can quickly self heal with the Sandvich, but it is still decently effective on any maps that aren't ridiculously long, or if you have a competent Medic.


----------



## Mino

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> If you're curious with Heavy, I suggest the regular minigun, the Sandvich, and the Gloves of Running Urgently. This loadout worked better back when you can quickly self heal with the Sandvich, but it is still decently effective on any maps that aren't ridiculously long, or if you have a competent Medic.



Yes, guy knows his heavy.  It was sad day when they got rid of the insta-sandvich.


----------



## Keenan

Any opinions on scout scatter guns? I now have a strange soda popper, scatter gun and shortstop. Opinions are greatly appreciated asap, so I can trade the others.


----------



## Jelloparty

I'll just give brief opinions on my preferred loadouts
Scout - stock/pistol/sandman (don't play scout much so I'm not expert)
Soldier - LLauncher/Shotgun/Equalizer
Pyro - Degreaser/Shotgun/Axtinguisher or Pummeler (I don't use this actually, I Pybro with a stock and homewrecker instead)
Heavy - stock/sandvich/GRU
Demo - stock/stock/caber or DAT BOTTLE OF JACK DANIELS
Engineer - Shotgun or Pomson (ya spammer)/wrangler/stock or Southern Hospitality
OR
Frontier Justice/Pistol/Gunslinger
Sniper - stock/jarate/bushwhacka
Spy - so many good combos I can't choose the best
Medic - Overdose/medigun/vita-saw

and Keenan, never move of stock scattergun. It can't be beat.


----------



## Keenan

Thanks a ton for the advice. I'll keep the stock scattergun and sell the rest. But why is everyone recomending the GRU? They've never seemed good to me, espicially because you loose health. I actually have most of these stranges, so I'm happy.


----------



## Jas0n

Keenan said:


> Thanks a ton for the advice. I'll keep the stock scattergun and sell the rest. But why is everyone recomending the GRU? They've never seemed good to me, espicially because you loose health. I actually have most of these stranges, so I'm happy.



GRU is good if you know how to use it. If you rapidly switch to and from GRUs and jump forwards when you have the GRUs up for that split second, you can keep travelling at GRU speeds while barely losing any health.


----------



## Jelloparty

Jas0n said:


> GRU is good if you know how to use it. If you rapidly switch to and from GRUs and jump forwards when you have the GRUs up for that split second, you can keep travelling at GRU speeds while barely losing any health.



Plus, the sandvich is there to heal any lost health and any good Medic will end up pocketing a Heavy anyway.
I also want to mention one thing about the Liberty Launcher and it's that I use it in 80% of my games as Soldier but I only use it if there are slightly competent Pyros who airblast (there are a lot when the Degreaser is the preferred flamethrower). If I see a Pyro with a Backburner or Phlogisnator I just switch back to the normal Launcher/the Original.


----------



## Keenan

Jelloparty said:


> Plus, the sandvich is there to heal any lost health and any good Medic will end up pocketing a Heavy anyway.
> I also want to mention one thing about the Liberty Launcher and it's that I use it in 80% of my games as Soldier but I only use it if there are slightly competent Pyros who airblast (there are a lot when the Degreaser is the preferred flamethrower). If I see a Pyro with a Backburner or Phlogisnator I just switch back to the normal Launcher/the Original.


I already have your soldier loadout, (LL, shotgun, equilizer) so I'm not changing it. Airblasting has been a problem for me at points, but I normally just finish them off with the shot gun or run away with the speed boost from the equilizer. I've found that it is almost impossible to kill a pyro with a melee weapon, too risky. I also do have a strange degreaser (With strange part: projectiles reflected) and it does make reflecting very easy.


----------



## AndaDietCoke54

What with the new Pyromania Update, I shall present my favorite loadout for each class, that I have used:
Scout: Baby Face's Blaster/Pistol/Candy Cane
Soldier: Black Box/Shotgun/Equalizer
Pyro: Degreaser/Flare Gun/Fire Axe
Demoman: Loch-n-Load/Chargin' Targe/Persian Persuader
Heavy: Natascha/Sandvich/KGB
Engineer: Pomson 6000/Pistol/Jag
Medic: Blutsauger/Kritzkrieg/Ubersaw
Sniper: Sydney Sleeper/Jarate/Bushwacka
Spy: Enforcer/Your Eternal Reward/Invisibility Watch


----------



## Mino

My preferred loadouts:

Scout: Scattergun, Bonk!, Frying Pan
Soldier: Rocket Lawn Chair, Buff Banner, Escape Plan
Pyro: Degreaser, Flare Gun (shotgun if there are a lot of pyros), Postal Pummeler
Demo: Stock w/ Frying Pan
Heavy: Iron Kurtain, Sandvich, GRU
Engineer: Frontier Justice, Pistol, Gunslinger (offense); Shotgun, Pistol, Southern Hospitality (defense)
Medic: Overdose, Medi-Gun (offense); Kritzkrieg (defense), Ubersaw
Sniper: I do not play sniper, ever
Spy: Enforcer, Knife, DR, (Sapper)


----------



## Gnome

Original Rocket Launcher w/ Gunboats & Escape Plan is best setup.


----------



## madinchi22

Best TF2 Loadouts
Scout:
Soda Popa' , Flying Gulotin' , Sandyman
          or
Stock , Crit o cola' , Atomizer
Soldier:
Cow Mangla' , Gunboats , Escape Plan
          or
Liberty Launcha' , Reserve Shoota' , Escape Plan
Pyro:
Degreasa' , Detonata' , Postal Plummeta'
          or
Phlogistinata' , Manmelta' , Back Scratcha'
Demoman:
Stock , Sticky Jumpa? , Eyelanda?
          or
Bootlegga? , Splenid Screen , Persian Persuada?
Heavy:
Tomislav , Dalokohs Bar , Stock
          or
Huo Long Heata? , Sandvich , Gloves of Running Urgently
Engineer:
Widowmaka? , Lugermorph , Gunslinga? , PDA , PDA
          or
Pomson 6000, Short Circuit , The Jag , PDA , PDA
Medic:
Syringe Gun , Quick Fix , Solemn Vow
          or
Crusader?s Crossbow , Stock , Vita Saw
Sniper:
Machina? , Cozy Campa? , Tribalman?s Shiv
          or
Sydney Sleepa? , Darwin?s Danger Shield , Tribalman?s Shiv
          or
Huntsman , Jarate , Bushwacka
Spy:
Enforcer , Red Tape Recorda? , Eternal Reward , Deadringa?
          or
Diamondback , Stock , Spycicle , Cloak and Dagga?
          or
L? Etranga? , Stock , Conniver?s Kunai , Stock


----------



## DonutCannon

Just a tip: You generally want your melee weapons to provide a bonus that is constantly in effect or has a secondary use, unless you are demoknighting (which is usually only good on medieval mode) or a spy or pyro. For example, the best melee for the scout is either the Atomizer, the Sandman, or the Wrap Assassin.

My Scout Loadout: Scattergun, Pretty Boy's Pocket Pistol, Atomizer
My Pyro Loadout: Degreaser, Scorch Shot, S. Axtinguisher (selling, I almost never play pyro)
My Sniper Loadout: Sydney Sleeper, Cleaner's Carbine, Stock

My other loadouts I don't remember of the top of my head.


----------

